
Ask HN: YCombinator's SAFE for UK? - sameernoorani
YC&#x27;s SAFE (Simple Agreement for Future Equity) is a great document to simplify raising on a convertible note. The version on the documents section is for companies incorporated in Delaware.<p>Are there any UK companies that have used SAFE and if so, is there a version of the document for UK incorporated companies?
======
drsim
Seedcamp have produced standard docs including termsheets for the UK:
[http://seedsummit.org/](http://seedsummit.org/)

IANAL so can't definitively answer your question, however I believe you'd need
UK legal docs.

